# Krib observation.



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a pair of kribs where the male is albino. The female is regular but it looks like 100% of the fry are albino.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you post a picture of your male? This sounds like it may no be a case of classic albinism. Or you could just have incredible luck. :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Statistically possible, but practically impossible ... That have been quite the surprise looking into the tank. People tend to forget that the 50% chance to get one applies to every fry, not the whole brood.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

As I recall, kribs that are pure albino show a more pure white coloration & those which are 1/2 albino are more of a gold color. Thus, if the male is a pure albino & the female is non-albino, then fry of the single-dose 'gold albino' coloration would be the expected outcome. Kind of unusual as in the majority of animals, 'single-dose' offspring have normal coloration.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

oldwheat said:


> As I recall, kribs that are pure albino show a more pure white coloration & those which are 1/2 albino are more of a gold color. Thus, if the male is a pure albino & the female is non-albino, then fry of the single-dose 'gold albino' coloration would be the expected outcome. Kind of unusual as in the majority of animals, 'single-dose' offspring have normal coloration.


 Yes, albino kribs are an unusual case. Albino is dominant where in nearly all other instances, it's recessive. I've seen the fry from a pair of single dose kribs, 1/4 were regular, and 3/4 were albino. The difference was subtle, not as obvious as white vs. gold, but you could discern about a third of them were a little paler.

First time for me to spawn these even though they've been around for years. I knew what to expect but it still is amazing.


----------

